# Radiology - I would like to discuss



## rcsundaram (Mar 15, 2012)

I would like to discuss about the reimbursement of CPT code 73221, MRI of upper any upper extremity.  If the Provider billed three times of code 73221 for MRI of shoulder, MRI of wrist and MRI of arm, can we reimburse all?


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Mar 15, 2012)

We have an order for magnetic resonance imaging (MRI) thigh and MRI tibia-fibula on the same patient. Can we use CPT 73718 twice? 

Answer:
No: One leg equal one non-joint code. See Clinical Examples in Radiology, Spring 2007


----------

